# pkg_add suggestion



## kr651129 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've noticed that `# pkg_add <port> -r` doesn't check if the port is installed until after the data has been downloaded.  I would think that it would be better to do this check before downloading any data?


----------



## ManaHime (Jul 16, 2012)

Well pkg_* is going be replaced by pkgng and as far as I know it does such checking.


----------



## kr651129 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice, I've always thought that pkg_* was a little backwards.



> backup (http://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng/)
> when used with -d (dump) it exports the whole database in an archive (txz); each package's information is exported as a yaml+mtree file. when used with -r (restore) it reads an archive previously created via pkg backup -d and recreates the database according to the information from the archive.



That seems like a neat feature.


----------

